# Laptop needed for friend under Rs.50000/- urgently within Diwali



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

[For friend],
My friend want to buy a laptop under price bracket of Rs.50000/- (+2k can be...).
1. CPU - Intel only no AMD please. Minimum of Core i5 3rd Generation or above
2. GPU - nVIDIA preferred and can play games listed with details(please try GT650M)(Min. 1GB VRAM)
3. RAM - 4GB Minimum
4. Display - 15 inch or may be 14 inch
5. OS - Windows 7 +

No brand preference.

System will be used by CSE(B.Tech) student for engineering stuff and playing games as below.

The GPU must be like to play next gen games as Battlefield 4, Call of Duty Ghosts, Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag,
Watch Dogs, NFS Rivals etc in medium settings with 720p resolution at decent FPS. With AA/AF inactive or at low. With Optimus
technology will be thanked.

No need for backlit keyboard etc stuffs like that.

nVidia or AMD decide with benchmarks and nVidia is preferred I think I like because of additional feature of Physx and CUDA technology. So, please try nVIDIA

Reason to support nVIDIA:
7 Reasons Game Developers Rely on NVIDIA

And you can link to reviews of the laptops if you can find them. You can add benchmark.

Thanx to all replies.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 23, 2013)

There is a lot of time in Deewali there is a huge amount of laptop with 4th gen intel processors. It is advisible to start the thread before a month of purchase. And if you are going to buy it now get samsung so4in.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2013)

$hadow said:


> There is a lot of time in Deewali there is a huge amount of laptop with 4th gen intel processors. It is advisible to start the thread before a month of purchase. And if you are going to buy it now get samsung so4in.



+1 to s04........ Wait if u can


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2013)

Diwali is far off, should start a thread in September end


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

@$shadow
@anupam_pb
@sam_798844

Thanks to all for reply, So my friend says he will wait. And SAMSUNG NP550P5C-SO4IN is a great he is considering that.

As I am new here thanks for advice to start thread one month before.

I will start a new thread at end of September for my friend and in MAY-2014 for my lappy. And I need your expert help. I think by that time(JUne-July 2014) Maxwell will be out as the trend of nVIDIA is seen that the release their new products from Jan-March. And laptops powered by their GPU available within a month if not under the same budget then I will go for GT7XXM series. Their price might go low by then.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

@anupam_pb
@sam_738844
@$hubham

thank for all replies.

According to you all I will start a post in the end of september for friend and in May 2014 for my lappy.

And my friend is considering s04in from samsung.

As i think Maxwell will be out by that time and and as trend followed by nvidia they release their cards in March to April. 
Laptops with them available within 1 month with our price bracket. 
So thnks agian.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks to all....

I will start a new thread in end of september for my friend and for me in May 2014.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 26, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> [For friend],
> My friend want to buy a laptop under price bracket of Rs.50000/- (+2k can be...).
> 1. CPU - Intel only no AMD please. Minimum of Core i5 3rd Generation or above
> 2. GPU - nVIDIA preferred and can play games listed with details(please try GT650M)(Min. 1GB VRAM)
> ...



Why don't u try the samsung S04in ? 2K more than the amount you specified... but its good VFM



ratnadeep007gamer said:


> @anupam_pb
> @sam_738844
> @$hubham
> 
> ...



Maxwell will delay for sure. It will be in 2014 but, well past May... more like august... so you can expect it in india by october i guess =/


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

Well my friend is waiting for price drop of Haswell. So due to it he is waiting for Diwali. If that does not happens then he will go for the Samsung one. He also M M.the the price drop of 750M as of 650M. I don't think GT 750M will be availible with Ivy Bridge or Haswell within 6 months. I may be wrong. Lso if Maxwell will not relase then I will go for 750M after 1 year I think it's price will low down with Ivy Bridge or with Haswell processors. Corrct me if I am wrong.

Well my friend is waiting for price drop of Haswell. So due to it he is waiting for Diwali. If that does not happens then he will go for the Samsung one. He also M M.the the price drop of 750M as of 650M. I don't think GT 750M will be availible with Ivy Bridge or Haswell within 6 months. I may be wrong. Lso if Maxwell will not relase then I will go for 750M after 1 year I think it's price will low down with Ivy Bridge or with Haswell processors. Corrct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 26, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> Well my friend is waiting for price drop of Haswell. So due to it he is waiting for Diwali. If that does not happens then he will go for the Samsung one. He also M M.the the price drop of 750M as of 650M. I don't think GT 750M will be availible with Ivy Bridge or Haswell within 6 months. I may be wrong. Lso if Maxwell will not relase then I will go for 750M after 1 year I think it's price will low down with Ivy Bridge or with Haswell processors. Corrct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Well my friend is waiting for price drop of Haswell. So due to it he is waiting for Diwali. If that does not happens then he will go for the Samsung one. He also M M.the the price drop of 750M as of 650M. I don't think GT 750M will be availible with Ivy Bridge or Haswell within 6 months. I may be wrong. Lso if Maxwell will not relase then I will go for 750M after 1 year I think it's price will low down with Ivy Bridge or with Haswell processors. Corrct me if I am wrong.



Nope... I don't think so.... once haswell is released in India.... prices WILL shoot up. To counter the increase in price..... say for the 50K level.... they will start switching to 740m.... No one will use the 600 series anymore. Come to think of it... samsung may even discontinue the so4 series.... and even if it doesn't... it will probably increase its prices to more like 60-65K (when they put in the 750m) considering that the only model above the s04in in terms of performance is the y500 which is priced around 68K at the moment. Besides all this... Rupee is getting screwd up... so that will be another reason for the hike in price.

Secondly, it will be a bad decision to buy a 750m just before maxwell release... Never buy a Older gen GPU. Driver support wont be good enough. It is better to buy a 840m compared to older architecture 750m. always remember that the gpu is the only bottleneck while gaming... taking ivy over haswell wont matter much unless and until you are very much bothered about battery life (which i'm  )... but taking maxwell over kepler will make a huge difference. personally speaking... i'm more interested in volta though.


----------

